# middle names for Felicity



## jrs

Please help me with a middle name for Felicity. Also, I was trying to think of a way that I could use my grandma's name for her middle name. It seems kind of hard...her name is Janice Merle (I think that's the spelling). I don't like either of those names so I was thinking maybe something that starts with "Jan". Of course I have thought of Jane but I just don't think so. I don't know if I will find anything but thought I'd see if you guys can think of something. My grandma is dying of cancer and it's been very hard on me. I would like other mn suggestions too though because I don't have anything in mind.


----------



## fairy_gem

Hi sweet, sorry to hear about your grandma :hugs:.

I think its lovely that you want to honour her with the middle name.


Ones that start with Jan:

Jana
Janae
Janaya
Janelle
Janesha
Janiah
Janiecia

Others:

Felicity Aurora
Felicity Kate
Felicity Rose
Felicity Nicole
Felicity Noelle
Felicity Elise
Felicity Renee
Felicity Beth
Felicity Kaye
Felicity Belle
Felicity Alice
Felicity Jade
Felicity Leigh
Felicity Grace


x


----------



## BeesBella

How about Felicity Jannah or I like Felicity Rose or Felicity Beau


----------



## LunaRose

Hmm .. Girls names that begin with 'Jan .. Janeeva? Janelle? Janine?

Others ..

Felicity Violet
Felicity Annabelle
Felicity Imogen
Felicity Eve
Felicity Emily
Felicity Isabelle
Felicity Scarlett
Felicity Amber
Felicity Madeline
Felicity Matilda
Felicity Rosa

:flower:


----------



## Josie

Or another idea, why dont you let your grandmother choose the middle name herself? That could be nice :)

xxx


----------



## jrs

Thank you guys! I really, really wish I could ask her what she likes. It's too late though, she can't really carry on a conversation. What makes it so hard is that she loves babies SO much and about a month ago said that she hopes she will be alive to see the baby. My baby is due in 8 weeks and my grandma only has a few days left. She told me a while back that she hopes I don't name her anything weird. :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

jrs said:


> She told me a while back that she hopes I don't name her anything weird. :)

That's funny! Love it!

So sorry to hear about your Grandma :hugs:

I like alot of the names already suggested...

I do think Felicity Jane is cute (but sounds like you're not a fan)

How about Felicity Grace (bc Jan/Jane/Janice mean's "God's Grace") or Felicity Gianna (bc Gianna & Janice both mean "God's Grace")

I also like alot of the variations other's have suggested...

One additional suggestion:

Felicity Janessa


----------



## Button#

How about Felicity Anice?


----------



## mizzk

Like your suggestion Button# :)

I like Felicity Janais... pronounced Jan-ay/Jah-nay
Felicity Marlea
Felicity Janais Merel... pronounced Muh-rell/Meh=rell/Mih-rell
Felicity Merel
Felicity Merle


----------



## rainbowgroove

How about Felicity January (are you due then?)

I had a friend who was Felicite Mercedes.


----------



## jrs

How is Murielle and Meriel pronounced? I think Meriel is mare-ee-al? Do you think they sound enough like Merle? I just can't make myself like Merle. I would rather use Jan or Janice as the mn.

Maybe Felicity Janice Meriel? I know I really want to honor her and I am so picky about names (really don't have a whole lot of names that I like). Janice is not something that I would have ever wanted to use but the more I say it the better it sounds. I don't even know if my husband is going to go for that because he doesn't even understand why I want to do it. He says that we weren't even that close so it doesn't make sense. :(

I like the idea of using Janice for a mn more than just 2 names that start with J and M (but still might do that). I like Juliet/Juliette a whole lot though so if I weren't doing this her name would probably be Felicity Juliet. I think Meriel is pretty (if I'm pronouncing it right) but I don't know if Felicity Juliet Meriel flows very well. Felicity Janice Meriel sounds better and is more honoring?


----------

